# Turtle Creek Walleye- Trolling.



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Well boys, we're baaaaaaaack . Had a good trip today out of Fenwick with Krustydog and True2Plue. Left around 7am and pulled lines during the wind storm around 1215. Lot of short hits today, went 6 for 10. Nothing "huge" as far as size goes, just good quality fish. Felt good to see the boards drop back again, cant wait to do it again tomorrow 

The Thompson was at home again today, battling the wind and the waves....gotta love the rough weather fishing (and hardtops  )

krustydawg's side was hot today, so he got to "hawg" the camera all day


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

great pictures. Look forward to your posts again this year. Keep us in the loop.........


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice going guys looks like some good eating there. That Starcraft looks familar seen they got into some nice ones today. Good to see you back posting on OGF


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Good job guys good to hear you got into some nice fish. Nice pics...


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to Western Basin George. Glad you guys got some fish. I myself could have done without that mini hurricane. Was a real joy docking my boat.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

short video clip from todays hurricane  featuring the Playin Hooky's rough weather skills.....or lack there of 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a37F0A_fpm0"]YouTube- rough ride .wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Gju42486 said:


> short video clip from todays hurricane  featuring the Playin Hooky's rough weather skills.....or lack there of
> 
> YouTube- rough ride .wmv



Thats when the H/T are the ticket.. Not having too eat the spray and making good time going back to port.


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice catch George and Crew! We saw Playin Hooky running back in making white water and spray!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WOW....just....WOW, I thought you ran an ugly crew last year, not even close to the ugly you put in your boat today


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Proud of ya George, keep up the good work.
No LJ's? Hmmmm.... lol


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice to see you back George. Kind of a rare sight seeing you
out west. Best of luck this year.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow, that ride looked a lot smoother than my boat would have taken it. LOL


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome back Jorge!


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice job George!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice job George. Matt, and Tony, good to see you two are still around. We really need to sit and drink a few (or a lot) at Turtle Creek in a few weeks.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Gju42486 said:


> short video clip from todays hurricane  featuring the Playin Hooky's rough weather skills.....or lack there of
> 
> YouTube- rough ride .wmv


great job guys! george, sounds like ya got the thompson running STRONG!!


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

George, Give me a buzz. Just wanted to touch base with ya. I misses all the great fishing this week. Im in the middle of selling and buying a new tow vehicle. I got the hard part done Sat. (the sell), I need to go pick up the new one. The 25 should be going in the water next week. Take care.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

While you were searching the bushes for easter eggs and chasing peter cottontail around the yard, myself-wallydog,juicebox and his buddy mike went after walleye. Left Fenwick around 7 and headed for the same area as yesterday to try and troll some fish up. Juicebox was new to inlines so he wanted to see how they were done....and if they were effective. Well, i guess the pictures speak for theirselves. We had a real good trolling bite going for a little, then it just tappered off around noon. Ripsticks and deep huskys did all the damamge trolled super slow.. .8-1.1 mph. 

Lights out, blue wonderbread, and bumblebee were good on ripsticks. Pink/wht, purple perch and some custom painted huskys were good. 

We quit trolling around noon and headed for the reefs to finish up our last few fish before heading to the dock. The reef bite was good, like it has been so catching the last few was done in short time. Only one walleye caught on hairjigs....the rest was on blade baits.

Great day on the water again, although we didnt catch any hawgs today- it was still better than catching those little reef spikes. Boated a few fish ohio's....all spawned out females.

Cant wait to do it again on wednesday, i felt like the trip today just wasnt right....we didnt have to battle 4-6 ft seas on the way back in


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Had A Good time Today George,thanks for getting me out today....It was just what I needed  very nice conditions out on the lake. I was able to break in my new cleaning table 








[/IMG]


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

lookin good mike! what the heck you showing off all those reef spikes for, wheres the bigguns, haha


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Thats the fish that got thrown in my cooler  should have look in it before I took off  I'm happy with them


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

You guys are killin' me. 11 days and impatiently counting.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice job! Mid-Season form already.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

eyesman_01 said:


> You guys are killin' me. 11 days and impatiently counting.


Time will go by pretty fast.....hang in there


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

eyesman_01 said:


> You guys are killin' me. 11 days and impatiently counting.


Hey eyesman, you better hurry, the way they're flyin out of the lake they might all be gone by then! Nice catch guys.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep killing me too won't be there till the 16th


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Iowa Dave said:


> Yep killing me too won't be there till the 16th


Hang in there Dave


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice catch!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to OUR side of the lake... nice stuff eh?


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Wallydog at least I can live there vicariously thru you guy's while I wait  Next best thing to being there I guess. Also have the memories of the last 3 seasons so yeah I'm Pumped


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

KaGee said:


> Welcome to OUR side of the lake... nice stuff eh?


PFFFFFFT! our central basin/geneva fish would eat this little reef spikes as a snack


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Here's a few pics of some of the eyes from this weekend and the new rig at the dock finnaly a good picture of it for all to see. The pics are of alwayzfishina and freyedknot and the second one is erieangler's wife with one of her many she boated yestreday she out fished him 2 to 1 but coulddn't keep up with me i was in the zone all weekend thanks to all who helped test the new rig this weekend was a big sucess and she runs great and im happy of that


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Tony,
The boat looks real nice. I know you'll be happy with it.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Gju42486 said:


> PFFFFFFT! our central basin/geneva fish would eat this little reef spikes as a snack


 I guess I have alot in common with your Geneva fish. I snack on those little reef spikes all the time! Tasty!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

lskater said:


> I guess I have alot in common with your Geneva fish. I snack on those little reef spikes all the time! Tasty!


That's right.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah that boat is a sweet rig and thanks again tony for takin us out. nice seeing ya again van. your a funny guy. i had a great time and cant wait to pull some more this weekend. i just hope the weather holds out. nice job george, as always.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

*heres a nice video from yesterdays action.*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW_-BebH-kc"]YouTube- WALLEYE1.wmv[/nomedia]


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

lskater said:


> Hey eyesman, you better hurry, the way they're flyin out of the lake they might all be gone by then! Nice catch guys.


Hey..."flying out of the lake and they might all be gone"....that was a good one Terry! Ha!

Still waiting on my boat and feeling the same so that brought me back down to earth.

Off this week and still no boat yet. Might be interested if anyone has an open seat in Turtle creek area on Tuesday. Weather for Wed-thur looks bummer.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

nice fish thank you hope too be there soon


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

George, it was good meeting you, thanks alot for the ride today. what a beautiful day out there. i thought wallydog was gonna smoke us on the reefs for a little while. my first time jigging, it didn't take too long to get the hang of it though. wish we could have got into a good trolling bite though, i like catching those big girls same as you. inlines are very versatile, i like that, theres a lot of different programs you can run. i'll be picking some up soon. i think i may need another lesson from you obi-wan, you're our only hope... thanks again for the ride...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Gju42486 said:


> short video clip from todays hurricane  featuring the Playin Hooky's rough weather skills.....or lack there of
> 
> YouTube- rough ride .wmv


Nice run George. I just finished my yearly maint. today. Boat goes up to the lake in 2 weeks for the season. Thanks for the videos. Makes me feel at home seeing another Thompson out there.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

not a problem juice! Glad we could get you guys on some fish. Never a bad day when you go out get fish trolling, then head in to the reefs to finish off the last few. Lets do it again?


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Great job guys. Nice Fish. I got out late yesterday. 12:30 by the time I hit the water. Plugged away inshore jigging. lost a nice one at the boat thanks to the net guy. But I can't be 2 hard on myself or I won't take myself fishing again.
Looks like I should have headout to troll. Still a good day.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

anytime George, just let me know.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

way to go George...great pictures and video. Keep them coming because I have to sit it and watch for a while.


----------



## Walleye Assassin (Nov 6, 2009)

You guys are making my 25 days to wait miserable. Nice fish!


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Tony,
Good lookin' lady. 
Oh....and the boat too.
When your ready to intitiate that pretty white plain wrapper vessel with some colorful graphics - give me a call. <I do dat too> 

GR
PS: My cell phone died yesterday, but seems to be holding a charge today.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks again George for the trip...great day on the lake doing what we love!:T:T Love the video too!!! **** PassionLmfao!


----------



## westwind (Feb 24, 2008)

nice fish true2plue i hope to get out next weekend.Morgan kiser..............:T


----------



## FINSEEKER II (Aug 19, 2009)

I enjoy your reports. The reports are always great, the kicker is the pics. Keep um coming. That's the kind of stuff I am going to need to help me get my boat in the game this year.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

FINSEEKER II said:


> I enjoy your reports. The reports are always great, the kicker is the pics. Keep um coming. That's the kind of stuff I am going to need to help me get my boat in the game this year.


pics are old news  .........this year, WE GOT VIDEO! haha


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> pics are old news  .........this year, WE GOT VIDEO! haha


George, technology is a great thing, and I really enjoy the pics, and all that you share both here on the site, and over the phone. HOWEVER, the first time you show a video of you, or EZBITE fishing in a salamander pattern speedo I'm done!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Captain Kevin said:


> George, technology is a great thing, and I really enjoy the pics, and all that you share both here on the site, and over the phone. HOWEVER, the first time you show a video of you, or EZBITE fishing in a salamander pattern speedo I'm done!


MY EYES! MY EYES! :dazed:


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

LMAO!! My nose is burning from the Pepsi that just came through it. 
If your going to wear those atleast get the Bills cheerleader back to offset it


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Great video George......nothing like the ride of a Thompson "hardtop" in that snotty stuff.....can't wait to get mine wet this Thursday........HT


----------



## Keith R (Feb 19, 2006)

George,
Nice video and fish, but PLEEEASE save some of those for Geneva. See you there.

Keith R.


----------

